# BHM videos



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

Are there any BHM on the internet making videos out there? I figured there'd be a few cuties on youtube, but alas I have yet to find any. Suggestions anyone? Perhaps the boys should post video for their beloved FFA fanbase.:blush:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 14, 2010)

So far I've found a bunch of bear/chaser type videos but not too much geared towards straight FFAs. There is one youtube favorite, try searching Bigbellied dragon (he might even be on this site! although i havent seen that same username before.) He's gorgeous! and his vids have a ton of belly play. 

I've been trying to figure out if he's gay or straight for a while now. I vaguely remember a comment where he claimed to be straight but it could just be wistful thinking...


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 14, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> So far I've found a bunch of bear/chaser type videos but not too much geared towards straight FFAs. ..



Yeah thats all I found too.


----------



## escapist (Feb 14, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Yeah thats all I found too.







Soooooooo thats why you created your own private video library staring me :blush:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Soooooooo thats why you created your own private video library staring me :blush:



YEZZZZZZZ...muhahahaha


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 15, 2010)

I've got a bunch of comedy video's starring me. Nothing revealing. Only really revealing my psychosis.  

View them here! http://www.ax3lproductions.com

Scroll down the page to find several of my videos, or go straight to the source at http://axelproductions.blip.tv 

Shameless self promotion!


----------



## siren_ (Feb 15, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Yeah thats all I found too.


Me too, that's so sad for us girls.

This vid is kinda interesting... _but im pretty sure he's a bear. D:_XD
Sure packed on at least 200-300lbs though 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbdFq_lXSH4

And look an actual straight guy... but he hasnt posted in ages D:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1QtkXwMu_E


----------



## StarWitness (Feb 16, 2010)

Woohoo! Look at that blubber fly!

Am I the only one who's kinda over the way a lot of guys who make videos play with their fat? There's something very clinical about the way they slap and jiggle their bellies... not very sensual. Then again, I'm not really the target audience for most of them.


----------



## RJI (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe some of us should start a BHM paysite


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

RJI said:


> Maybe some of us should start a BHM paysite



RJI you are a genius! Please do


----------



## RJI (Feb 16, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> RJI you are a genius! Please do




OK, I will fly out to Vegas and meet up with Escapist. Then we will have some FFA's oil us up and then do an NFL style mid air belly bump with just our undies on. I think we will have to do this outside because i doubt the floor will withstand our down turn. 

All will be captured on film and video 

Any pre-orders?

If this takes off we will have to demand equal time in the paysite girl section....


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 16, 2010)

RJI said:


> OK, I will fly out to Vegas and meet up with Escapist. Then we will have some FFA's oil us up and then do an NFL style mid air belly bump with just our undies on. I think we will have to do this outside because i doubt the floor will withstand our down turn.
> 
> All will be captured on film and video
> 
> ...



hey we can't forget the shower scenes..:eat2:


----------



## RJI (Feb 16, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> hey we can't forget the shower scenes..:eat2:



Those will be streamed live on our fancy website.


----------



## guitar_rocksus (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm I should become a BHM porn star. I wonder what the main focus in the video would be, moobs?


----------



## stldpn (Feb 17, 2010)

RJI said:


> Maybe some of us should start a BHM paysite



I've thought so for years... and while I would love being oggled... being a paysite model would ensure that I was single forevermore... I'm perfectly happy to look at the possibilities of providing some start up capital for someone else though... My thought process was... there's plenty of bear and chubby content out there to be bought up... it just needs to be pared down and geared toward women... 


thing is you'd also prob have to find a woman to consult for you that has a really good feel for what women want to see and the best way to market it to them... I've often thought a couples site featuring BHMs and their ladies would do marvelous since there is virtually no such thing out there and I think you could market it to BHMs and FFAs.


----------



## fatterxisxhotter (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_XWZK0Z49s


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 24, 2010)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_video/video_list.php?user_id=965

I have 3 short videos posted under my profile at Fantasy Feeder (see above).

I agree about the jiggling style. I imagine a narration going something like this:

"Note that I am generating a standing wave oscillation in my panniculus with a frequency of 2.4 jiggles per second, which I will sustain in a steady hynotic beat for the next 30 seconds, then rotate 90 degrees and repeat."

My diagnosis is that the guy is an engineer of some sort, or possibly a computer programmer.


----------



## theronin23 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a youtube. Adoring fans and comments accepted anytime

www.youtube.com/theronin23


----------



## gorddito (Mar 26, 2010)

this is one of my treasures. 

i have to say that how i live pretty far away, and around here there is nothing like "fat aceptance", or any appealing to fat guys (beside the cases in the gay comunity), looking in internet for porn or just images of lovelies ffa loving theirs wider partners, it is what have keep me away from madness and just totally despair.

i didnt post it here before becuase im not sure about the rules, i have to warn that is quite explicit. and the plot is kinda weird. is about a guy who is being punished by being forced to watch his wife having sex with a fat guy. Although that is a little demeaning for us fatties, i think the caring that she show to him in the video, make it worth to watch.


http://rapidshare.com/files/155615244/cornudo_obligado_a_ver_a_su_esposa_con_un_gordo_-_vagosh.rar


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> "Note that I am generating a standing wave oscillation in my panniculus with a frequency of 2.4 jiggles per second, which I will sustain in a steady hynotic beat for the next 30 seconds, then rotate 90 degrees and repeat."



lol

I'm not mad keen on the solo jiggling either -- I'd rather watch porn where someone else plays with a fat guy. I wouldn't mind whether it was a woman or another man, but I would like it to look like they were a real couple, rather than like conventional porn.

There used to be an American man on Youtube on and off, called Fatman(some number or other). His videos were intended to be offensive Internet memes and they worked. He claimed a few times to be mentally retarded and diabetic, although I'm pretty sure that was part of his act -- the videos seemed to be shrewdly calculated to be shocking. Very fat and really quite self-demeaning rather than sexy, but a lot of flesh on display. He took the videos off, but there are copies of most of them on Youtube still.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 26, 2010)

Surely, there are enough people on this threadsite to organize some form of groping-porn for us  Either by the couples, or just perfect strangers.


----------



## theronin23 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would be up to being the star of some grope-porn if any FFA would be willing to take a Vaca to FL and co-star.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 27, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I would be up to being the star of some grope-porn if any FFA would be willing to take a Vaca to FL and co-star.



Yeah we have a bunch of BHMs from FL here and yet I can't recall one FFA off the top of my head that's talked about being a FL native.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 27, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yeah we have a bunch of BHMs from FL here and yet I can't recall one FFA off the top of my head that's talked about being a FL native.



Check it out, 3 Floridians representing three different regions of Florida in a row!

Florida represent, yo


----------



## ogie (Mar 27, 2010)

I am not exactly sure what the ladies are looking for in a BHM video, but if you can be more specific i can dig up the ol' digital camera and get some vids going


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tya4nEdKcMM&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 28, 2010)

this is sexy...."fat gut treatment"

All the sexy fat men vids are geared for gay men. Usually I have to check chubby bear sites and whatnot to see the good stuff.

I it annoys me that men can be sexy for other men but "straight" guys seem to have no clue how to be sexy and seduce women.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 28, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I it annoys me that men can be sexy for other men but "straight" guys seem to have no clue how to be sexy and seduce women.



Huh? Let me ask you then... what does a straight fat guy need to do to please his ffa? what are you ladies looking for?


----------



## Melian (Mar 28, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> this is sexy...."fat gut treatment"



Oh damn....I LOVE that guy's body. Thank you, CL :smitten:


----------



## Zowie (Mar 28, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> this is sexy...."fat gut treatment"
> 
> All the sexy fat men vids are geared for gay men. Usually I have to check chubby bear sites and whatnot to see the good stuff.
> 
> I it annoys me that men can be sexy for other men but "straight" guys seem to have no clue how to be sexy and seduce women.



I liiiiiiiiiiike. 

I guess what's sexy for a gay man is sexy for a woman as well. It's more a question of taking pleasure in doing the video, most of the men look like they're just doing it but are somewhat bored.

And chubby bear sites? o_o where?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 28, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Huh? Let me ask you then... what does a straight fat guy need to do to please his ffa? what are you ladies looking for?



we look for sensuality..

When I look at two women making out versus two guys making out... the only difference I see is the pace and how rough the touching is.

Like a guy doing something like this is very sexy because its slow...or maybe I just like male strippers and dancers...lol:blush:


and thanks for the vid props ladies..:bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 28, 2010)

here is a SSBHM doing a striptease:eat2:


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 31, 2010)

RJI said:


> Maybe some of us should start a BHM paysite



brilliant idea!! when is the viewing taking place??


----------



## joswitch (Oct 31, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> this is sexy...."fat gut treatment"
> 
> All the sexy fat men vids are geared for gay men. Usually I have to check chubby bear sites and whatnot to see the good stuff.
> 
> *I it annoys me that men can be sexy for other men but "straight" guys seem to have no clue how to be sexy and seduce women.*



Bwahahahaha!
It's a supply and demand thing.
There ain't much demand for it, so there ain't much supply...
 


Also, how do you put:

goodlooking-professional-nonsmokerdrugfree-goodjobownhouseowncar-sensitiveyetassertive-gsoh-loveskidsandcats-supportivebutnotclingy-ambitiousbuthastimeforyou-isadmiredbyotherwomen-haseyesonlyforyou-bigdickhighsexdrivebutonlywhenyouwant

into a 5minute clips4sale video?


Also, also...
The guys being expected to telepathically guess what girls are into thing, might be a teeny weeny stumbling block....


----------



## joswitch (Oct 31, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Huh? Let me ask you then... what does a straight fat guy need to do to please his ffa? what are you ladies looking for?



See? He's asking^
but no-one's telling!


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 31, 2010)

joswitch said:


> See? He's asking^
> but no-one's telling!



lolololololol


----------



## joswitch (Oct 31, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> lolololololol



Thankyew, thankyew, I'm here all week...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 31, 2010)

A real american fat man


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> A real american fat man




"Bullshit"


----------



## JBfromNH (Nov 6, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> brilliant idea!! when is the viewing taking place??



Maybe I should get a webcam and do private shows for the FFA's ;-)


----------



## unconventional (Nov 27, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I would be up to being the star of some grope-porn if any FFA would be willing to take a Vaca to FL and co-star.


 
Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 27, 2010)

siren_ said:


> Are there any BHM on the internet making videos out there? I figured there'd be a few cuties on youtube, but alas I have yet to find any. Suggestions anyone? Perhaps the boys should post video for their beloved FFA fanbase.:blush:



Here's a BHM Paysite.

www.FunWithAndy.com


----------



## stuffer15111 (Jun 2, 2012)

i have a youtube to show off my belly to ff.'s!!! pm ill let you know more


----------



## gythaogg (Jun 10, 2012)

joswitch said:


> Bwahahahaha!
> It's a supply and demand thing.
> There ain't much demand for it, so there ain't much supply...
> 
> ...



For the record, I'm a woman and I'm sure as hell not looking for all those things in porn.

What I like to see is an awareness, on the part of a BHM in a video, of his own sensuality and his own sexual power, and an enjoyment of both of those things. One of the reasons that gay (or bi, or anything other than straight - insert this bracket every time I say "gay" in this paragraph) BHMs seem to make more enjoyable videos is that they seem really turned on by their own bodies, by their fatness and by the experience of showing it off. I know there must be straight guys out there who feel that way about their bodies too, but it just doesn't seem to shine through in the same way, and I wonder whether that has more to do with sexuality or with acculturation. My housemate, a gay guy who's also a larger fellow, has compared notes with me on the experience of being a woman vs being a gay man, and we've both read a decent bit about the whole 'male gaze' concept, and basically what we both reckon is that both women and gay men are regularly subject to the male gaze and know what it feels like to be openly treated as an object of male desire, and to feel both confused and validated by that desire. I think that maybe translates into women and gay men being more able to conceive of themselves as physically sexy, and more able to 'perform' sexiness without, well, feeling like they're being a total idiot. 

Straight men get cultural messages saying that their desireability is, yes, tied to looking good, but in bed it's more about performing the right actions, being an attentive lover, all that jazz. Women and gay men tend to get the message that being good in bed is about looking sexy, and media tends to give women especially lots of messages about how to perform the movements of sexiness, whereas specialised LGBT-connected media tends to do the same for gay men. I don't think most straight men think of their bodies, or moving their bodies, as inherently sexy, and ESPECIALLY not fat men, whereas a lot of gay guys who've encountered bear-admirers have had the delightful experience of being "respectfully objectified". 

Then again, this could just be heaps of confirmation bias when it comes to BHM videos, because I don't tend to worry about whether the men involved are straight when I watch them, and it just so happens that eventually evidence arises that they're gay. On that note, a recommendation:

http://www.youtube.com/user/stuffmebloated86?feature=watch is pretty excellent, especially when contrasted with some videos from his old channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/stuffmebloated

Mute the sound on a lot of those, because the music is pretty irrelevant/not especially sexy.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2012)

I really like this vid of Geodetic_Effect pumpin' iron..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OcfVD9fw1g&feature=youtu.be


and Djudex cooking..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4pQY7hf7XY


----------



## djudex (Jun 15, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I really like this vid of Geodetic_Effect pumpin' iron..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OcfVD9fw1g&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...



Geo! We're famous! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Amandy (Jun 15, 2012)

So freals, I was on the phone at work with this guy from Calgary last week, who was prepping for the Global Petroleum Show, a really big deal up there, I guess. I had never met this guy in person, but he sounded *exactly *like Jude in the video. I literally thought this, even though I hadnt seen the vid since he posted it. I kind of drifted into an old fantasy, at work, because, what the fuck, it's work, and work needs a good 'hot yet unresolved' sexual fantasy once in a while.

Anywhat, it's crazy, because then I was thinking, I have to go lurk again, and see if something good is going on there (since it had been kind of a snoozer here for a while)... lo and behold, Chicken Legs pops this one up here. Serendipity, I call that. Serendipity, and something I can never have. Damn you dJudeXhotfuCkiNgStufF!


----------



## djudex (Jun 15, 2012)

Amandy said:


> So freals, I was on the phone at work with this guy from Calgary last week, who was prepping for the Global Petroleum Show, a really big deal up there, I guess.



Have I mentioned that I moved to Calgary in January?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jun 16, 2012)

djudex said:


> Geo! We're famous! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:



lol, yeah with a whopping combined 120 views, most of them yours.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 18, 2012)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> lol, yeah with a whopping combined 120 views, most of them yours.



24 more.....woot:bow::bow::


----------



## Zaylia (Jun 23, 2012)

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the "sexy songs" thread...but THIS. :smitten:


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a fair amount of videos up of me singing, and I'd consider myself a BHM... Does that count? 

http://www.youtube.com/damonc79

Disclaimer: they are Christian/Gospel songs mostly... So nothing really sexy about, sorry lol!


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jun 26, 2012)

Me singing "Superstitious" one night at a club my friends perform at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXyGU_dKp6I


----------



## Fatgut20 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello BHM into FFA here  im thebellyfun on youtube just check my channel and lets chat


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 2, 2012)

singingNerd79 said:


> I have a fair amount of videos up of me singing, and I'd consider myself a BHM... Does that count?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/damonc79
> 
> Disclaimer: they are Christian/Gospel songs mostly... So nothing really sexy about, sorry lol!



yezzzzzz...I have your latest song playing right now


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jul 3, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> yezzzzzz...I have your latest song playing right now



Awwww, that's awesome  THANKS!! :happy:

Apparently I've given you too much rep lately, because the board has intervened and disallowed me to give more, lol :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 3, 2012)

singingNerd79 said:


> Me singing "Superstitious" one night at a club my friends perform at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXyGU_dKp6I



*SOOO AWESOME!!!!! talent...love the band too *


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jul 3, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *SOOO AWESOME!!!!! talent...love the band too *



Thanks so much!!  The band is amazing... love those dudes

And apparently I can't rep you more either... smh...


----------



## sevenlights (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7U5...4.4.0.0.0.0.180.532.1j3.4.0...0.0.VmsO7CAmNaY


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 5, 2012)

sevenlights said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7U5...4.4.0.0.0.0.180.532.1j3.4.0...0.0.VmsO7CAmNaY



*THANKS NICK...you forgot to mention you are now studying christian
science......*


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 1, 2012)

Random BHM vlog but it's just awesome! I love everything about it :happy:


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 1, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> Random BHM vlog but it's just awesome! I love everything about it :happy:



ShayCarl is one of the great, funny ones!


----------



## shandyman (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a youtube channel with a couple of videos on. I have been meaning to make a new one for some time, any suggestions.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFatbellyman

The majority of messages I have received have been from gay guys, while I find there messages good fun I would like to generate more FFA interest !

happy viewing


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 15, 2012)

make more please! you next to a skinny woman? you lying down or a side view?


----------



## shandyman (Aug 15, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> make more please! you next to a skinny woman? you lying down or a side view?



If you know any skinny women wanting to be in a video with me I will gladly make one


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 15, 2012)

*coughs* may do :blush:


----------



## shandyman (Aug 16, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> *coughs* may do :blush:



Haha

well I suggest you get them to get in touch and something can be arranged


----------



## BHMforBBW (Aug 17, 2012)

I do have a YouTube Channel, and used to have a few belly play vids of myself out there. The powers that be shut it down for no apparent reason, and I was forced to set up another one. THus far, I have elected to not post anything of myself, and simply subscribe to women's and FA's channels whose content I enjoy.

I am on FB as CuddlyMarek. If any of you FFAs care to see more of me, I might consider accommodating your requests.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 19, 2012)

Sexy BHM.. you're all very welcome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiCVtF9YmaI


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 22, 2013)

I know they're in 'fat suits', but has anybody else seen this video by Germany's Rammstein?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IeZVz-2oyA


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2013)

I loved this. Mostly because they didn't seem to know how to move in a fat body.


----------



## jdyoung32 (Sep 2, 2013)

siren_ said:


> Are there any BHM on the internet making videos out there? I figured there'd be a few cuties on youtube, but alas I have yet to find any. Suggestions anyone? Perhaps the boys should post video for their beloved FFA fanbase.:blush:



https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgen51z2421hj2i/2013-06-22 11.27.43.mov


----------



## jdyoung32 (Sep 2, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/i6w63d3bp1it4k9/fp1Eqj7ZIu


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 2, 2013)

Neither of those links works. Both come up 'nothing here'.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 3, 2013)

jdyoung32 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgen51z2421hj2i/2013-06-22 11.27.43.mov





jdyoung32 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/i6w63d3bp1it4k9/fp1Eqj7ZIu





fat hiker said:


> Neither of those links works. Both come up 'nothing here'.



Yeah man, what he said. What am I supposed to fap to now?


----------



## jdyoung32 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yeah man, what he said. What am I supposed to fap to now?



Sorry had to remove them someone made me feel kinda aweful. If you want the links
You could email me at [email protected].


----------



## jdyoung32 (Sep 3, 2013)

jdyoung32 said:


> Sorry had to remove them someone made me feel kinda aweful. If you want the links
> You could email me at [email protected].



Oops @ gmail.com


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 3, 2013)

jdyoung32 said:


> Sorry had to remove them someone made me feel kinda aweful. If you want the links
> You could email me at [email protected].





Ah man, no worries, BigChaz has that effect on people, haha. Send me a link, I'm even more curious now, and I'll give you a honest (snark free) critique.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 3, 2013)

jdyoung32 said:


> Sorry had to remove them someone made me feel kinda aweful. If you want the links
> You could email me at [email protected].



I blame the NSA


----------



## edvis (Jan 1, 2014)

here's a few of me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqhH1F569g8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yr4SYo0zmg


----------



## dblbellybhm (Jan 4, 2014)

siren_ said:


> Are there any BHM on the internet making videos out there? I figured there'd be a few cuties on youtube, but alas I have yet to find any. Suggestions anyone? Perhaps the boys should post video for their beloved FFA fanbase.:blush:



I really don't know if there is a big FFA fan base looking for BHM videos but I did post one. http://you.be/pprFoOt3NWU


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 5, 2014)

my new movie actually is:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANjuFuHY3DM


----------



## minthat91 (Jan 9, 2014)

siren_ said:


> Are there any BHM on the internet making videos out there? I figured there'd be a few cuties on youtube, but alas I have yet to find any. Suggestions anyone? Perhaps the boys should post video for their beloved FFA fanbase.:blush:



I stuffed myself with two boxes of donuts and filmed it. It got pretty tough during the end, but I pushed through!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18k8qz_fat-onut-belly_lifestyle


----------



## edvis (Jan 20, 2014)

me performing as Elvis http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pScyNHDOAxw


----------



## edvis (Jan 20, 2014)

me in my role as a pro wrestling personality 2012 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl8D7DpYrkE


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm going to cross post these here from the talent thread as they really don't have much talent involved. It's just a big dude picking shit up and squatting with it!

Trying to become strong, like bull!Dah? (read this in Russian accent)

I must break you (you guessed it, keep reading with Russian accent, like Drago in Rocky IV

And here's a bonus one to show my artsy-fartsy side, and to get more views than the Talent thread got it on a song I happen to like a good deal!

You're not still reading everything in a Russian accent are you?  

These are some of my BHM videos.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll try this again. As I said before I don't know how many FFAs check these things out but here goes: http://youtu.be/gWWU1I8LLg4


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 1, 2014)

If you like fat guys lifting heavy shit, here is one from my workout today.

405


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 13, 2014)

Who wants to holla with me at the sweet young thang in the middle?


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 14, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Who wants to holla with me at the sweet young thang in the middle?



Thank you so much for posting this - its humorous yet spot-on feminist message was great!


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 17, 2014)

I was tempted to do a YouTube cooking thing showcasing various recipes from all the cooking shows I've watched over the years. I'd have called it A Fat Guy Cooks Things. But my kitchen's dirty. Really dirty. And I'd just be reiterating other peoples recipes and there are already people who've done it better.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 17, 2014)

GhostEater said:


> I was tempted to do a YouTube cooking thing showcasing various recipes from all the cooking shows I've watched over the years. I'd have called it A Fat Guy Cooks Things. But my kitchen's dirty. Really dirty. And I'd just be reiterating other peoples recipes and there are already people who've done it better.



Yes, we're practically swimming in BHM videos, so if you're going to make something, please, make sure your environment is pristine and your recipes 100% original 

In truth, we're desperate, perverted and have no standards - make us something!


----------



## Feedmeplx (Oct 22, 2014)

Think I know where I could find some of that


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 22, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> In truth, we're desperate, perverted and have no standards - make us something!



I couldn't have said it better myself. Someone could probably make videos of cooking dog food based recipes in a ghetto methadone clinic, and I probably wouldn't notice if the eye candy was nice...


----------



## olddirtycrayon (Dec 4, 2014)

I am a FFA Florida native!!


----------



## BigWheels (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm willing to take a run at this scene. LOL

Do I have a face for video?

Or a body for it? View attachment WIN_20141205_120912 (2).JPG


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 211.jpg


View attachment 212.jpg


And my FFA/other half will be joining me from Spain soon too.

Any requests?


----------



## fat hiker (May 13, 2016)

Came across this little video today: a 'convertible' BHM? 

Anyway, the guy is having fun with it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPpp4rXGuVg&list=PL44A1C77276CB8A29[/ame]


----------

